# New giant, double-penis lizard - Varanus bitatawa or monitor lizard - found on Luzon



## trader (Apr 8, 2010)

*Published On:* 4-08-2010
*Source:* Herald Sun

BIOLOGISTS have discovered a spectacular species of giant lizard - as long as a man is tall and endowed with a double penis. 
The secretive but brightly-coloured beast, a monitor lizard, is a close cousin of the Komodo Dragon of Indonesia.

But unlike the fearsome dragon, it is not a carnivore, nor does it feast on rotting meat. Instead, it is entirely peaceable and tucks into fruit.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Dragontamer (Apr 8, 2010)

wow how does a 2 metre long lizrd go undiscovered for so long? means there could still be dinosaurs!


----------

